
Ask HN: What methods of advertising have worked for your business? - Mojah
I know there&#x27;s no easy answer, but I&#x27;d love to hear how other founders are advertising their product and what the results have been so far.<p>We&#x27;ve spent a lot of money on advertisements for our SaaS [1] using traditional means: advertorials, podcasts, newsletters, ... but none seem to drive any meaningful sales.<p>In 2019, what are your best resources for driving revenue to your business?<p>[1] I won&#x27;t link to it as I don&#x27;t want to make this a shameless plug ;-)
======
thedevindevops
Are there no partnership ventures or collaboration opportunities you can hitch
your cart to? Team up with another company that is gaining traction.

